# Active Shooter preparedness training for schools



## F1int (Oct 3, 2004)

*GORDON COLLEGE DEPARTMENT OF PUBLIC SAFETY**, in association with *response options,* is hosting the following course:**
A.L.**i**.C.E. Instructor Course - for Campus-Based Officers-**Learn Defensive Strategies for the Active Shooter or Terrorist.**

These are strategies that can be easily implemented in schools! **Enhance the traditional safety procedures for your staff and students.*

Response Options' *A.L.**i**.C.E**. (Alert, Lockdown, Inform, Counter, Evacuate) Instructor Course will be held on the campus of Gordon College, Wenham, MA, from January 15 - 18, 2008.

*The program will show you how to instruct schools in infrastructure design, security measures, technology, and HUMAN ACTION, to greatly increase the building occupants' chances of surviving an attack by an undeterred individual or a terrorist act.You will learn research-based and proven strategies to confuse and confound the attacker, methods learned from more than 60 years of combined Police SWAT and Military Combat experience of response options' founders.Various aspects of this training have been covered by many major media outlets. The June 18th, 2007 edition of People Magazine featured a school in Pine Bluff, AR who received this training. Recent ALICE Instructor classes have included campus safety professionals from major US universities. References are available.*

>> Here are some of the topics covered:*
· Active Shooter Case Studies
· BuildingReadiness, Policy and Procedures Survey and Review
· Infra-structure Design and Classroom Layout for Safety Purposes
· Proactive Use of Technology
· Community Resource Assistance
 · Designing Efficient Mass Evacuations
 · Effective Counter Strategies to Directed Violence
 · Practical Demonstrations and Activities*

Register now...*In order to ensure optimum service and individual attention, course enrollment is limited, so we strongly encourage you to register now and reserve your position. The course fee is $500 per attendee for the four day class. This includes all training materials, training activities, and lunch every day. You can register or get more information about the course on the web at:*www.roseminars.com** o*r call *877-OK2-WIN1 (877-652-9461)*


----------

